# Cakes n cream!



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 2, 2022)

Another one thanks to @Airbone 
This one I have been running under a light I am testing for a company called Yitahome! They sent me a tent and light to test a while back but they are no longer doing cannabis products it is a Chinese company they do everything. But it is only a 75-watt driver on that light. I am quite surprised with the results actually. She's quite healthy. She's nine weeks old this week in flower! Still has a little to go only a little cloudy in the trichs.


----------

